# My New Tank



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha I know I got a good deal!!!!!





























95 gallon miracles corner Aquarium 1/2" thick glass with black 2 door stand, matching canopy and flourecent light,















It was on buyandsell.com for 3 days asking $80.00
I figured it was a typo and ment $800.00 but I called anyways and they were indeed asking 80! So I offered him $60 and he said sure....
So I gave him the money and ran before he changed his mind!
It needs a bit of a clean up and they used white silicone to hold the black molding on, Very sloppy job so I have to fix that. I went and bought a new filter only because I stole the tank!! rena filstar xp3 350 us gal per hr for up to 175 gal tank187 gph flow rate, should be plenty of filtration for one dirty fish!
















Ive decided it is going to be the home of my new flower horn, once it has been cycled for a few weeks, no rush , he is doing great in hi 35 right now, and I dont put any fish in my tanks untill water quality is 100%, then I give it another week or so.
Here are some pics.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LUCKY SOB!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats pretty sweet...


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya, I couldnt resist! I think the lil 4" Flower horn will love it, i ll put her in next week sometime He will never change tanks again for the rest of her life


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

huck said:


> Ha Ha Ha I know I got a good deal!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good im happy for you


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

sweet tank, and ever better deal. I wish i could find deals like that


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome deal but minus ten on that gravel!


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

The gravel was put in to bring the color of my flower horn out. All my tanks are usually bare!

I put gravel in a few of my tanks when I did that one, and now Im wishing i didnt bec its a pitA to clean!
With the bare bottom everything usually collects in the corner and quick vac takes care of it, All my tanks have always been bare until the gf bugged the crap out of me to make them look nice.

they will be bare again


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic deal. I'm just a wee bit jealous, LOL.

A good compromise on bare bottom vs. not is using slate tiles - cut to size - and simply laying them snuggly in the bottom. It takes a bit of skill and very precise cutting, but I think it'd look good when it's done. This way you can have something nice on the bottom versus regular glass but, at the same time, you get the ease of cleaning you liked from having nothing.

Just a thought!


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats a great idea, i just need time to do it lol


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

The xp3 junk (no luck out of them) but the tank rocks.







.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I have my own combo I use for media inside the filter I bought it bec it was on sale 70 off!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Fantastic deal. I'm just a wee bit jealous, LOL.
> 
> A good compromise on bare bottom vs. not is using slate tiles - cut to size - and simply laying them snuggly in the bottom. It takes a bit of skill and very precise cutting, but I think it'd look good when it's done. This way you can have something nice on the bottom versus regular glass but, at the same time, you get the ease of cleaning you liked from having nothing.
> 
> Just a thought!


Couldnt you just glue them down and grout the tile?
Or would this effect the water? B/C now I want to do this and I dont know how grout and what not would effect the water and fish.

I would imagine you have to lift the tiles other wise to clean between and under.

OR

I guess silicone would work just fine to join them together.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

amazing but for real that gravels gotta go homie! nice tank tho.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Fantastic deal. I'm just a wee bit jealous, LOL.
> 
> A good compromise on bare bottom vs. not is using slate tiles - cut to size - and simply laying them snuggly in the bottom. It takes a bit of skill and very precise cutting, but I think it'd look good when it's done. This way you can have something nice on the bottom versus regular glass but, at the same time, you get the ease of cleaning you liked from having nothing.
> 
> Just a thought!


Couldnt you just glue them down and grout the tile?
Or would this effect the water? B/C now I want to do this and I dont know how grout and what not would effect the water and fish.

I would imagine you have to lift the tiles other wise to clean between and under.

OR

I guess silicone would work just fine to join them together.
[/quote]

Yeah, I've been thinking about tiling an entire tank save for the front pane of glass and was asking around about the toxicity of the grout. But I was told that I could just use aquarium grade silicone to attach and fill the spaces. You can even mix in some dirt to the silicone to make it look more like grout. I don't know about that suggestion though... Regardless, I'm sure it would work just as well.


----------

